# Frozen single blastocyst transfer, what are the chances?



## Tilly Mint 74 (Feb 17, 2010)

A quick bit of my background, I am 39 and back in 2011 after our third go at ICSI we had a amazing DD. Prior to the ICSI we had had a couple of IUI's but no joy. 
Due to my age I wanted to have one last go to see if we could get a sibling for DD, and I have learnt that maternal desire does not turn off easily!!  The deal was we would have two more goes and then call it a day, this is now stressing me out.  The amazing thing was for the first time we managed to get two blastocysts, we have never got past day three before.  We decided to only put one blastocyst back in, even though I was convinced it had worked we got a BFN   .  I am now so scared that everything hangs on this little chap in the freezer, what if it does not defrost properly? what if it is all over? I need to get my PMA back up there before we consider starting again.  
Do you have any positive stories for me??xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tilly,

I don't have a positive story I am afraid but I have read quite a few threads on here that have given me hope so it may be worth having a read around if you haven't already   I do know what you mean it is a tense time, different to the full cycle of ICSI but tense in it's own way worrying about them thawing but if it is good enough to have been frozen it must be strong.  

Sending you lots of positive vibes     xxx


----------



## JaneyMac (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Tilly,

I was in exactly that position.  I only got 3 eggs, all fertilized.  I put 2 x 8 cell back - BFN.  The final one went to blast and was top quality.  Did a round of FET straight after.  Had ET on 21/3 and got a BFP on Monday so yes it's possible 

FET is so much easier than a full cycle.  Yes it's worrying that it may not thaw but my clinic gave me a 90% chance it would.  They have seen very positive results with FET.  It would have been a decent quality to freeze so I wouldn't worry too much.  I did think what if it doesn't thaw but thankfully it did 

Hope it works out for you.  

Jane x


----------



## Tilly Mint 74 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Jane and Daydreamer, my positive vibes are building every second thanks to you.  Jane your story is just what I need thank you so very much.  What do they do re a FET? I have never been here before??
xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad to hear your positive vibes are building, hope they continue to  

Good luck!! xxx


----------



## JaneyMac (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Tilly,

I must admit I was not very positive about FET but if you look up the FET boards you will see lots of positve stories.  Have a look at the one at the top of the FET page that lists people's successes.  The thing I could not believe when I was reading this was how many of the posters got a positive on their first time FET.  Many people actually believe it can be better than fresh as you are not putting your body through so much.  

For FET you will down regulate for 2 weeks as you did on your fresh cycle (I'm assuming you did long protocol).  It actually took me 3 weeks to down regulate and get a thin enough lining as I started on day 1 rather than day 21 as I did with my fresh cycle.  It doesn't matter either way. Once down regulated you will start estrogen tablets for 2 weeks then return for a scan to ensure your lining is quick enough for transfer.  You then start the progesterone pessaries and the tansfer is normally the following week.  

This is assuming you would do a medicated FET but there is the option of natural also.  My clinic however didn't offer the natural option.  They prefer to control it.  

So you can see it actually takes the same amount of time as a full cycle but no ovary stimulation which is great.  I didn't feel any different during FET and not bloated at all which was a big positive 

Jane x


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Tilly Mint,

Another positive story....  

I had a fresh icsi cycle in Oct/Nov but got a BFN. I had a single transfer FET in February, the embie also had 30% cell damage but got a BFP! Its early days, I'm only 6 weeks but hopefully it'll stick.

Also, my clinic did a semi medicated cycle. I had estrogen patches that I changed every 3rd day for 3 weeks and then ET so no injections and I only needed to do anything every 3 days, I barely noticed I was having treatment but I didn't need to worry about ovulating or timing, I wish all ivf was that easy!!  

Good luck with your FET and   to another BFP

 H xxx


----------



## Tilly Mint 74 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies      my positivity is building and building.  Today I will start something I can control and get my body back into shape. We are off on holiday in a month so that is a good incentive to go through the pain of starting running again, need to find where my trainers are??
I look at all the positive outcomes of FET and it can be me too, it was our last chance with DD and look what happened there. 
Helen I hope all is going well with your little one, I am so excited for you.
Thanks Jane for the info on what happens re treatment this is just what I need, bring on May when we will start the fun. xxx


----------

